# Gaming Pc



## kdia62 (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a pc already so instead of buying a new one for a thouand or so dollars, I would like to just modify the one I currently have.
It was my moms old work computer and now she has a laptop so yeah, 
Plus I'm not as familiar with computers as my friends are so I need alll the help I can get.

I looked online for the specs, so here.

emachines w3615

Processor Intel Pentium 4 631(3.0GHz)

Processor Main FeaturesHyper-Threading Technology

Cache Per Processor2MB L2 Cache

Memory 1GB DDR2 533 

Hard Drive 160GB SATA 7200rpm

Optical Drive 1DVD±RW 16x Multiformat Dual-Layer Optical Drive

GraphicsIntel GMA 950 Up to 224MB Shared Video Memory

Motherboard

ChipsetIntel 945G

CPU

CPU TypePentium 4Installed Qty1CPU FSB800MHzCPU Speed631(3.0GHz)L2 Cache Per CPU2MB

If there's more I should add please tell me but, I want to know whst is compatible and what isn't, and the cheapest upgrade for each thing (graphics card, processor, etc)

And my dearest apologies if this is in the wrong section.

-Dia


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

I wouldn't but a dime into that system. It is too old to upgrade as everything inside needs to be replaced.

Besides OEM systems come with all low quality parts which can and will fail.

You actually don't need to spend thousands of dollars on a new gaming system. In fact by following our build guide here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html

Our $800 Intel build will be able to play any game oh high settings.


----------



## kdia62 (Aug 17, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> I wouldn't but a dime into that system. It is too old to upgrade as everything inside needs to be replaced.
> 
> ...


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Great advice, but I will say that all OEM systems don't always come with 'all' cheap parts - even I-buy uses boxed retail motherboards, Asus and Gigabyte too. The problem is with the cheap power supplies that the default configurations use. You have to manually specify a high-end (quality) power supply during the order process and usually if you want an Asus motherboard you also have to manually specify during that same process. Damage can also occur with shipping.

I would take Masters advice though the systems they recommend here are pretty good configurations - and you get OEM like support from the guys here since they recommend all the parts and have a "'click now buy all' option, much like OEM's do. They won't just leave you hanging, they will support every step of your build, and thereafter. You will also learn a lot yourself during the build.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Building is basically the only way to acquire a capable/reliable gaming PC.
OEM PC's don't always use use the lowest quality components available but they most assuredly are not the best. They purchase en mass from suppliers and profit, not quality, is always the primary concern. 
All of our suggested builds were assembled as a joint effort by the Tech members here and use only top quality known compatible components that we use/sell.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

With respect, the only mass ordered products that true 'gaming OEM's' use are _typically _hard drives and _sound cards_. Motherboards are retail. Video cards are many times retail. Cases are retail You get the retail boxes inside the OEM box. 

HP, Dell, Acer etc ... are the OEMs with the true all-cheap-parts. I would not argue that your build list isn't good. Could definitely use some improvements but overall pretty good :smile:


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Building is the best way to make a gaming machine I agree, if you are so _self inclined_, but it is certainly not the only way.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Just to show you what you might get when purchasing an OEM PC for gaming, rather than building, let me refer you to the specs of a machine that a user on a gaming forum recently linked. He was quite proud of his new $1000 computer and it did run the game well. However, he could have gotten a much better system for the same price had he built.

Most of the components were fairly good (I5 CPU; 8 GB RAM, 2 TB HDD) but two components were glaring in their mediocrity. One was the video card, which was a NVIDIA GT 640, a card with a Passmark score of 1,289 (in comparison, even the modest Radeon 6850 scores 2,233). The other was the system's 300 W PSU, which might provide enough power to operate the computer as shipped but will be woefully underpowered should the user want to install a new video card.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

^that's a classic example of buying a pre-configured gaming PC from a lower tier vendor. Care to mention the vendor? keep in mind I was the QC for a very top tier vendor. 

Example, how many here have come to the forums where the power supply was the issue? Many of those are self built right?

Tyree (and a few others) enter the forums and sells the Seasonic. You don't hear from the person again....it's 1-4 posts at best. Quite interesting....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ChronoGeek said:


> Example, how many here have come to the forums where the power supply was the issue? Many of those are self built right?
> 
> Tyree (and a few others) enter the forums and sells the Seasonic. You don't hear from the person again....it's 1-4 posts at best. Quite interesting....


If the PSU is a problem, the logical assumption would be a low quality and/or underpowered unit was used, hence the power problem. :smile:
No one here sells or profits from anything in any way. Our sole purpose is to "help" those who seek assistance. We use/recommend only top quality components, i.e. SeaSonic PSU's.
We assume if we do not hear from a poster again, they were satisfactorily assisted and their problems resolved.
Note: I assume you have researched all the posts ever posted on the forum to conclude "1-4 at best" posts is an accurate number for posters that never reply? :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

kdia62 said:


> I was fearing that but 800$ isn't as bad. And since ill be buying it piece by piece it'll seem cheaper. Il be sure to check it out.
> Thanks a bunch.:smile:
> 
> -Dia


OP appears to have been satisfactorily assisted. We will wait for any further comments from them.


----------



## kdia62 (Aug 17, 2013)

On the 600 $ amd cpu, there's a part not in stock anymore.
Is there a good alternative?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I will fix that issue.

Change the CPU to this one:

AMD FX-4130 Zambezi 3.8GHz Socket AM3+ Quad-Core Desktop Processor FD4130FRGUBOX - Newegg.com

Change the Mobo to this one:

ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - Newegg.com


----------



## kdia62 (Aug 17, 2013)

And do the cords come with the base of the computer?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What do you mean by cords?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What do you mean by cords?


If you mean the cord you plug into the wall, then yes.

I built the rig shown in My Specs under my avatar to left for around $750 and it will run any game you want on Medium-High. (Or at least all the games I've tried, including Tomb Raider and Bioshock Infinite).

Keep an eye out on Newegg for sales, but be sure to ask the techs on here to check for compatibility before buying.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

kdia62 said:


> And do the cords come with the base of the computer?


The PSU will come with a power cord. The Mobo will include at least one SATA cable.


----------



## kdia62 (Aug 17, 2013)

What version of windows does it come with on the 600 build?
I might just be missing obvious things but better safe than sorry..


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't believe a version is recommended. I personally highly recommend Microsoft 7.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I've had very good luck with Windows 8. It crashes far less than Windows 7 in games, boots faster and is easier to set up. Win 8 also can be made to look and act like Windows 7 with a $5 add-on if that is what you are used to. The "behind the scenes" management of Windows 8 is better and the new File Explorer is almost worth the upgrade alone. Windows 8 is also less expensive, it will be supported longer and soon will have its first major revision, Windows 8.1, which will be free to registered Windows 8 users. Windows 8 also can be downloaded anytime you wish, which makes lost disks a thing of the past.

With Windows 8, MS also has dispensed with the convoluted OEM licensing policy that it had with Win 7 -- a purchased version of Win 8 can be transferred to any computer you own or upgrade with a new motherboard or transferred to someone else if you build for them.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

kdia62 said:


> What version of windows does it come with on the 600 build?
> I might just be missing obvious things but better safe than sorry..


No OS is included with out suggested builds.
Personally, I would stay with 7.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I mentioned the licensing. Although MS has sort of looked the other way on this, technically you must purchase a retail version of Windows 7 if you build your own system. OEM versions require that you both build the system for someone else and then provide technical support for the Windows software, including phone support. If you ignore the EULA and just buy OEM Win 7 anyway, it's linked to a specific motherboard and can't be transferred. The Windows 8 personal builder license has no such restrictions.

OEM Windows 7:





> [*]Your copy of Windows is locked to motherboard, which can only be replaced with the same make and model or one authorized by MS.
> [*]Under the terms of its agreement with Microsoft, the OEM _must_ use the Windows OEM Pre-installation Kit (OPK) to install Windows. When you first turn on the PC, you accept a license agreement with the OEM and with Microsoft. The OEM is required to provide support for your copy of Windows.
> [*]Activation of your new PC is required within 30 days. The product key should already have been entered as part of the OPK installation and activation should be automatic and transparent to you.
> [*]Although it is _possible_ for an individual to buy a System Builder copy of Windows 7 and install it on a new PC, this is specifically prohibited by the license agreement, which requires that the software be installed using the OPK, resold to a non-related third party.



Win 8:



> Anyone who is building a PC for personal use with Windows 8 or Windows 8 Pro software can use the Personal Use License.
> 
> 
> System Builder product may be used:
> ...


----------

